# Credit Corp. debt - scam or not?



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

hey there fellas !

i am posting this to get your opinions as to which this is a scam or not because it is very weird.

i have relieved a letter from credit corp group - notice of assignment of debt. it says that i owe them $1,300 overdue. i am not aware that i am in this sort of debt, i think i would know if i had one.

i just called them up and asked them about it, first of all the guy said i used to live in NSW, which was wrong, secondly, he got my middle and last name right but not my first name. then he passed me onto someone else for more details, the lady got my date of birth correct, so it is me. then i asked her where is the source of this debt. after holding and searching she said that is it from 1989 !!!!
she said she doesn't have any more information and that another guy is holding all the information and he will call me back in an hour. 

is this a joke or what ??? 1989 !!! i barely even knew english at that time let alone sign something for $1300!!! i also find it very stupid the way i get this notification 20 years later. note the people over the phone did sound very...unprofessional. they were struggling for words and very nervous.

what do you think of this??? i did a search of credit corp and they are pretty legit...credit collectors or something... even listed on the asx!


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

just sitting here thinking about it, when i called up all they asked for was a reference number and i was able to ask them anything. they didn't ask for my DOB until i asked them which they asked me and i was dumb enough to say it. ( i guess im used to other companies where you have to say your DOB before you can get any information).

im going to ask them what my address was in 1989, i cant wait to get this matter solved. 

another situation happened to me a few months back where this company kept calling me and telling me my mobile contract is nearly finished, they had my name and address. but then i called up my real company and found out the contract is not finish until another year. i then waited for their call back and asked them smartass questions which they couldn't even answer. wish i could get my hands on them!


----------



## BradK (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

Not sure. 1989 - isn't there a statutory limitation on debt? To chase you 21 years later for it with nothing in between seems a bit suspicious. 

Let us know how you get on. 

Brad


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

ok the guy called me back, now this guy was more professional. he asked for my DOB and current address is all correct, however he said that i used to live in NSW again, and my previous address is Banksia which is completely wrong. he said that it is a NAB mastercard, i have nothing ever to do with NAB, all my accounts is with commonwealth bank. i didnt even know english in 1989 to open an account! the first name is also incorrect.

i kept asking him to give me more information about me, but he kept resisting and saying he doesn't have much information because it was passed on from NAB. he said i made payments up to 2004 and then stopped. he said he will look into the file further from NAB but it will be very hard to find.

sounds like a load of bs to me. i told him that the guy that i talked to before didnt ask for my DOB and i was able to ask him anything. he wanted to get the guys name off me haha but i didnt know it. 

what do you think??? bs or do they have the wrong person??? coincidence that the DOB and current address is correct ??? they can get that anywhere, the phone company i was talking about before had my full details. i can gaurentee that i had never been with NAB.


----------



## nomore4s (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

Could be a case of mistaken ID


----------



## lusk (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

Sounds like a scam, they have got you DOB, your address and probably want your drivers license number next.

It’s obliviously not you so tell them and don’t worry about it until the Sherriff comes around.


----------



## awg (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

Credit Corp (CCP) is an ASX listed co that buys debt wholesale (very cheap) then attempts to recover them.

IMO (what I would do anyway)

obtain the correct name, phone no, and email adress of the person you need to deal with.

email them the concerns detailed in yr post.

the way these companies work is fairly devious imo, they can and will use various scare tactics in order to recover, including listing you on a credit blacklist (bad).

I most certainly would not consider paying such a demand, even if i did actually owe the monies.

In fact a debt recovery company acting on behalf of One-Tel pursued me for a mobile phone debt of about $200 for some years.

I threw every letter they ever sent me right in the bin..eventually they desisted...i have never checked to see if they put a bad mark on my credit record


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

hahaha awg - that's the way to handle it !!!
In the letter they did say they will blacklist me if i do not pay immediately.
i think it was very bad luck of them to get the details wrong, there goes $1300 of revenue.

i did do a check up on them before hand, and yeah they are legit and are listed on asx for around $2. i guess it isn't a scam however it is such a coincidence that the dob,address and half the name is correct. i find it hard to believe it is mistaken identity but also i believe 100% that i have never dealt with NAB in my life. very strange but i want him to dig up the information and find out more.

btw he kept saying to me over the phone "you are being recorded", and i kept saying back "yes i know that"...i didn't swear or use any foul language, i just repeated the same question over and over again because i wanted more information ha ha.

i hate these kind of companies, annoying to deal with...especially the mobile telphone company, i kept questioning them about my plan, and all i hear is uhhh err errr


----------



## derty (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

How do you know these guys are actually from Credit Corp? 

It all sounds like scammers pretending to be from Credit Corp. Make him prove who he is. A lot of these scammer groups have menials who make first contact and once someone is engaged then the more experienced con-artist will take it from there.


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*

that's a good point, they didn't have good phone manners. usually they should state who they are and where they'r from. when he called me he was just hi... and that's it, i had to do all the talking. however i know they'r from credit corp is because its on the notice and i called the number on it. the first 2 people i talked to had terrible phone manner, they we're struggling for words. 

well they'v probably called a meeting and finding another strategy to get me to pay up ha ha.


----------



## derty (5 January 2010)

Just be careful, anyone can fake a letterhead and write out a convincing sounding letter and then place their phone number on it. 

They may well be from CCP, though tread carefully and it might be wise to contact CCP direct and investigate if these guys are legit. http://www.creditcorp.com.au/irm/content/contactus_generalcontacts.html


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

Any chance some identity got stolen off you in the past ? .20 years back it was rather easy to get a few extra ID documents together if you had one piece in the first place .Perhaps you been scammed that way and someone used your name /details to open up a few accounts/credit?


----------



## lusk (5 January 2010)

*Re: credit corp debt - scam or not?*



Mikii said:


> that's a good point, they didn't have good phone manners. usually they should state who they are and where they'r from. when he called me he was just hi... and that's it, i had to do all the talking. however *i know they'r from credit corp is because its on the notice and i called the number on it.* the first 2 people i talked to had terrible phone manner, they we're struggling for words.
> 
> well they'v probably called a meeting and finding another strategy to get me to pay up ha ha.




Removed: Derty already posted


----------



## Judd (5 January 2010)

High probability it's a scam and you are starting to give them sufficient information to enable an identity theft, namely, yours.

It's up to you but it doesn't seem to me to be a good idea to provide any further information or response to their questions.  A rational person would contact credit corp via its web-site or telephone numbers listed on its web-site and use their little gray cells from that point onwards.


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

anything can be a possibility at this point however since the name is wrong i ain't paying anything. even if it is correct, i know from my records that i havn't been with NAB ever before, so blacklist me, i don't mind, not like i need a loan any time soon or in the future. 

although, i cant wait to hear a response from them, lets see what else they dig up. damn scammers, how do they live with themselves like this...


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

i phoned directly to credit corp before, the number from the site, and they referred me to this number which is the number on my notice. so they'r definitely from credit corp, probably not a scam seeing they'r reputation however probably just got their papers all messed up. a big mess. or credit corp probably do suck and they'r just scammers and also scammed their way onto the asx haha


----------



## gooner (5 January 2010)

As a general rule, do not provide info to people who phone you and ask you to confirm your ID. If they have phoned you at home, then they should know that it is you!!!!!


----------



## Tink (5 January 2010)

I wouldnt be giving them anymore information.

If they ring back, I would be saying "sorry wrong person, dont waste my time".


----------



## boofhead (5 January 2010)

Can you turn to another organisation to investigate?

There is a possibility someone used your identity in the past. Close relatives of mine have experienced it. Possibly because we have very common names - imagine something like John Smith.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 January 2010)

Mikii,

The reason they are recording every thing you say is because the debt is "Statute Barred" ( do a google search.) They have no legal right to collect the debt (whether it's yours or not|) as long as you don't agree its yours. If you do it is no longer Statute Barred. BE VERY CAREFUL.

Here is some quick details from a search I did,

http://www.consumeraction.org.au/downloads/DoIhavetopayanolddebt.pdf



> What should I do if someone says that I have to pay an old debt? If you think it might be more than 6 years since you last made a payment on the debt, or acknowledged the debt in writing and you are not aware that any court judgment has been made against you:
> - Don’t make a repayment,
> - Don’t agree that you owe the debt,
> - Do get advice immediately and
> - Do ask the debt collector or lender to provide copies of the loan contract and the account statements.




Best thing is to correspond through a lawyer or consumer advocate via mail. Get them to send you all the details they have. Not to your home address use a lawyer even accountants biz address. Then just send them back a very short letter saying,

this debt is statute barred. END OF STORY.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

Awesome stuff .......... very intresting .


Theres a rumour being spread about you in another thread TH


----------



## BradK (5 January 2010)

TH, my point exactly. As you say, as long as you don't acknowledge the debt, they can't do jack ****. 

Brad


----------



## awg (5 January 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Mikii,
> 
> The reason they are recording every thing you say is because the debt is "Statute Barred" ( do a google search.) They have no legal right to collect the debt (whether it's yours or not|) as long as you don't agree its yours. If you do it is no longer Statute Barred. BE VERY CAREFUL.
> 
> END OF STORY.




Tremendously useful post TH, good to see u still around

One thing I can add here Mikki, is you have an excellent chance to tell them the debt is not yours in an expletive laden tirade:cussing..record this then!

haha, thats what most of the the debtors on their books would do anyway, they would be a low breed:

You could also ring the Consumer or Fair Trade Department for free info, if you do not wish to pay for a legal consultation/letter.

In my legally unqualified opinion, a receipted email, outlinining that it is not definitely not your debt, and pointing out the incorrectness of the data, would still be a useful thing to do, as it may be sufficient for them to desist, especially if you point out that you are aware of your legal rights in respect of the matter.

I have done that so many times (receipt email) and has saved my ass more than once.

Others may take a different opinion, I do agree with TH, be very careful.

I would not ignore this matter, as I did with One-Tel

CCP has a very aggressive reputation, (I have considered them as an investment a couple of times, and their SP has performed strongly recently)


----------



## Mikii (5 January 2010)

thanks for the info Trembling Hand, good find and will help me alot. 
through the phone conversation i explained many times about the wrong name and past addresses and that i have never joined NAB. when i mentioned that i didn't even know english in 1989 to open an account, for a moment he agreed and was on my side and said yes that is strange... He explained to me that because of these facts not matching, he has to look into the matter further and "dig deep into the NAB files". 

no matter what i wont accept this debt because i know for a fact that i'v never joined NAB at all. i guess the next step is to wait for his call and if he believes that it is my debt then i will pass it onto my lawyer and request more information on the debt.

this matter wont be left, i will take it seriously until it is resolved. it is annoying how these things knock on your door any time in your life...


thanks alot everyone and appreciate your research TH.
il keep you guys updated when he calls


----------



## ROE (12 January 2010)

Mikii said:


> thanks for the info Trembling Hand, good find and will help me alot.
> through the phone conversation i explained many times about the wrong name and past addresses and that i have never joined NAB. when i mentioned that i didn't even know english in 1989 to open an account, for a moment he agreed and was on my side and said yes that is strange... He explained to me that because of these facts not matching, he has to look into the matter further and "dig deep into the NAB files".
> 
> no matter what i wont accept this debt because i know for a fact that i'v never joined NAB at all. i guess the next step is to wait for his call and if he believes that it is my debt then i will pass it onto my lawyer and request more information on the debt.
> ...




Your Lawyers fee may exceed the amount you own  so be careful about using lawyers without first consult the fees structure.

I know someone who fight a case worth 30K end up costing 50K 
plus 1 year of headache

If it is not your debt I wouldn't worry about it just work through with them and get it resolved.

Not all their debt are recoverable so they do write off for mistaken identify, people die and all sort of reasons


----------



## xtacy78 (10 February 2010)

Hey Aussie Mates,

I was searching online to see if there anybody out there inthis situation too as I got a call from Creit corp just like Miiki did, it was all same way I gave them my DOB and he says yeah you are the one!! ...The man said I owe two banks a total of $9K. Hmmmm, I left AUS in 2005. He doesnt have a clue when these dues are from. He sent me an email where it started with "Without Prejudice" in quotes...The email had an application made to commonwealth bank for a credit card which doe not have my signature but my correct details. This does not have a date nor I ever lived in that address. I am in USA now and might not even return AUS as I had to migrate here with family on business (though USA can never be OZ and I miss OZ)....This fella keeps calling me every day and I just ignore it and he keeps a message saying how you wanna pay for it?? Common dude!! What do I pay for and why?? Could some one suggest if I can email him explaining him that I do not agree to be responsible for that credit ?? Do you think that would act like an evidence in anyway to sue me again?? BTW if you are curious as to how he got my number? he searched my name on google and I am all over it cuz of my position inthe company.  Any thoughts are very appreciated....


----------



## xtacy78 (12 February 2010)

Got  call back again today and he left a message saying that he would pass the file to offices in USA and they are going to get me and that will get me into more trouble with my business. I will updating this thread along, I am sure there are many out there that must have been victims of Identity theft...


----------



## chazwinkle (3 March 2010)

I too have just had creditcorp phoning me in regards to a debt.
Woman by the name of serinna came over as a tough knuckle so i treated her in the same manner and hung up.
All i can say guys is when this mob rings dont volunteer any info and if they try to intimidate you hang up and make your own enquiries.
If your mobile is capable of barring unknown numbers turn it on as you will receive calls from all over aus that you dont recognize.The more you get angry with them the more they call.


----------



## chazwinkle (3 March 2010)

When you start receiving letters threatning legal action dont panic.
If you read carefully the letter says that they "may" take legal action but this comes at a financial cost to them depending on how much you owe them.
Rule of thumb,anything under $10,000 it costs them $5-600 an hour for a solicitor to prepare paperwork plus lodgement fees within the small claims tribunal.

Creditcorp have options to make obtaining credit for yourself within a 6 year period difficult, similar to being unofficially declaring yourself bankrupt.
So,if your still wondering weather creditcorp is a scam or not be honest with yourself.


----------



## ROE (3 March 2010)

chazwinkle said:


> When you start receiving letters threatning legal action dont panic.
> If you read carefully the letter says that they "may" take legal action but this comes at a financial cost to them depending on how much you owe them.
> Rule of thumb,anything under $10,000 it costs them $5-600 an hour for a solicitor to prepare paperwork plus lodgement fees within the small claims tribunal.
> 
> ...




according to this they can add that cost to your debt
http://m.businessday.com.au/busines...-times-everything-they-own-20100301-pdjc.html


----------



## chazwinkle (4 March 2010)

Creditcorp can say all soughts things to get you to pay but the last i heard you cant go to jail for having unpaid debts unless you have obtained financial advantange using deception i.e fraud.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 March 2010)

chazwinkle said:


> Creditcorp can say all soughts things to get you to pay but the last i heard you cant go to jail for having unpaid debts unless you have obtained financial advantange using deception i.e fraud.




No but you can go to jail for not obeying a court order to repay them if it came to that


----------



## trebor (25 May 2010)

I recently received a letter from the same place, saying i owed $1509, I called up asking where the debt was from, first of all they made me hold after getting my information and put me on with someone higher up apparently, the guy i spoke to, i could hardly understand him, he managed to tell me it was from Avco 12 years ago. I  could not place the debt, they claimed I payed $691 from the debt in 2007 and I KNOW i never paid anyone that let alone a debt i have no idea about. I told him that, he couldn't tell me anything else about this apparent payment except it was late 2007. They knew where my last employment was, and they knew my name, DOB and address. I told him I would call back once I worked out if i owed the debt and he stated that he could sue me for all the money if i did not pay, he said if i payed $1000 there and then he would let me off with the $509, I told him i would get back in touch with him.
He called me back all day at work yesterday and i told him to go away I was working, I spoke to him today and I informed him that regardless to anything the debt is statute barred he argued with me telling me because I made a payment in 2007 it is not. I told him that i did NOT make a payment  and he tried saying someone i knew must have paid it and I know no one who would do such a thing so i mentioned "since this is record I will state i made no payments and i am not responsible for the debt!" he then said that he was filling out the paper work to report me to the credit agency. I asked him for the original documents and the ones he have for this credit and payment and he said did not have to send me anything.

Can he do this if it's statute barred? I read on one of the sites that it can't be done. Is he lying to try and get me to pay this apparent debt? I never made a payment nor has anyone I know. I can't afford a lawyer, I might go to one of those one off consultations with a lawyer to see what my options are. I did notice he never threatened me with court again.


----------



## trebor (25 May 2010)

when they brought the debt do you think it's possible the previous people took some of the debt off and made it look like a payment of sorts? I'm calling ACCC tomorrow. 

His name was Anurag Chaturvedi he was very professional until I mentioned it was statute barred and then he become a little "aggressive" and even though at the beginning of the call it is stated the phone conversation was record for training and quality he said he could use it in court. I didn't think they could since it was not stated for that purpose only for the purpose said. I don't care if it is used in court since i denied anyways but still can they use it?


----------



## Julia (25 May 2010)

Trebor, like many of the preceding posts on this thread, it sounds like a scam to me.
I'd never engage in any phone conversation with this sort of person, but tell them to send me by registered post whatever they are alleging.
If I was quite certain I'd never incurred that debt, I'd be passing on the written information to the police.

Someone above mentioned they'd responded with their birth date.
Never give out any personal information whatsoever to someone you don't know.


----------



## melsn78 (5 February 2012)

Hi, 

I too have recieved a phone call from a "Vanessa", she knew my name and address. (Not hard information to obtain). I was told I owe $500 to a telecommunications company. I asked which company and she then said Telstra. She was rude, had a strong accent, was insisting that I give her my email address, and my DOB. I was busy and told her to mail it to me, she was asking to make a payment "NOW" using a credit card, I said I dont have one. She then said " Do a direct debit, you need to pay this now", I said I wont pay unti lI get paperwork, I ended up losing my patience and told her where to go, as I was busy, as after repeating that I wont be giving my bank details or date of birth, we had nothing else to talk about. I ended up hanging up on her. 
Vanessa rang back within seconds, so my husband answered the phone, and he spoke on my behalf, he said "if we owe money, we will pay it, please send a bill out", she asked him for my email address, and my DOB. He started to crack up, and told her send a bill, again she asked for my email address. My husband told her where to go and hung up on her. 
A few seconds later the phone rings, it was a man, he said "your computer needs to be updated" my husband unaware of the "microsoft scam", until told him whilst speaking on the phone to the "mircosoft scamster" , totally lost it, and said ". ...... the cops are after idiots like you, dont ever call back.......". A few days ago, this Vanessa called back, asking me why I had not paid my account, I said " I am waiting for the bill", then I said I am with Telstra, I am sure if I owe them money they could send me the bill themselves". She qasked me to pay, this time I got the reference number, and her phone number. 
I cant help to think, that maybe certain ppl come to Australia on a student Visa, get jobs in telemarketing, (great way to obtain information), and maybe are studying IT, and can hack into systems, they can steal monies from our accounts, to send home. 
I wont pay a bill unless I can deal with the company I owe money too, and I know I have that debt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 February 2012)

I no longer have telemarketers call me.

Just ask them to hang on and play some John Denver or some other noxious sound loudly in to the phone.

If you have problems finding a John Denver CD, ( more your luck ) this device may assist.

Please turn your sound right down, as it may cause injury to your ears after the 18sec mark.

[video]http://www.sandman.com/sounds/TMDestroyerTone.mp3[/video]

It is available from Mike Sandman in Chicago, an old mate.







http://www.sandman.com/destroyer.html

The word must get around as I only ever had to play the John Denver CD a dozen times,  and have not had a telemarketer call for many years. 

I think that " Take Me Home Country Roads " was the one that did it in the end. 

gg


----------



## pixel (5 February 2012)

melsn78 said:


> this time I got the reference number, and her phone number.



It might be a good idea to forward both to Fido or even directly to the Police.
https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/index.phtml/tag/reportascam



> I cant help to think, that maybe certain ppl come to Australia on a student Visa, get jobs in telemarketing, (great way to obtain information), and maybe are studying IT, and can hack into systems, they can steal monies from our accounts, to send home.
> I wont pay a bill unless I can deal with the company I owe money too, and I know I have that debt.



 While that may be a possibility, it's unlikely IMHO. Why risk detection and arrest in Australia when phone calls from Overseas are cheap and scam artists like that can hide much more easily! Therefore, if I receive an unexpected/ unexplained call like that, I either hang up or, if I have time, excuse myself with a "hang on, I'll have to check" or "just a sec, there's someone at the door" and put the phone down.
for the next 15 minutes


----------



## SLR1979 (31 October 2012)

Hi all,
I need advise urgently please 
where do I start.
I recieved a loan from GE finance in the year 1999 it was for $2990.00.
I was making all the repayments for a good 2 or so years.
In 2002 my computer was stolen.
A police report was made and GE were notified, I sent them a copy of the police report.
I had insurance on my loan which covered damage and theft.
I was assured by GE my account was closed.
8 years later I get a call from Credit Corp insisting I owe $8100.00.
This is rediculous.
They keep calling my workplace I'd say 3-4 times a week, I have contacted them twice now stating I dont want them calling my work.
Unfortunately I buckled and made a payment plan of $70 a week to get them off my back, then they call and say that wont even cover the interest......what the.......now I'm told that was the worst thing I could do.
Should I get legal advice? after all, the debt shouldnt stand anyway
I dont know what to do??????


----------



## Mr Wilson (6 November 2012)

I don't no much about your situation but here Is my opinion any way,


I would assume if you set up a payment plan to repay the credit 
then the creditor would view that as you taking responsibility for the debit, 

some finance companies have a RCA fee (revolving credit account fee)

In essence from what I understand if you don't repay the entire contract and cancel your account with the creditor you will be charged the RCA fee until you do.

So in your case if you have started paying back the debit there is not much you can do.

I would call the company and tell them what's going on if you don't get the right answer call back and ask to speak to someone else until you get the right answer

The debit shouldn't stand


Hope this helps...


----------



## Ranga007 (6 July 2013)

For anyone who gets calls from any debt collection company like Credit Corp and the debt could be statue barred as last payment date was over 6 years ago (it's only 3 in NT) get the information from the company's in writing on the last payment date & if its over 6 years then instead of ignoring them you go to the ombudsman (COSL or FOS). This will cost them money firstly just to lodge a complaint. 
It is against the law to ask for payment on a statue barred debt. Lodging a complaint with ASIC about them contacting you to pay a statue barred debt is also a good option as they will get reviewed and possibly fined. 

In case of having a debt that isn't statute barred don't swear or hang up on them, advise you are in hardship and require a hardship arrangement. They are required by law to offer hardship. 

Don't ever think the legal action is a joke as if you work full time or own assets they will take you to court and the legal costs will be added to your debt & then they have 12 years to enforce the debt. Judgment looks worse on a credit file and some credit applications ask if you have ever had judgment filed against you.


----------



## Ranga007 (6 July 2013)

Do not pay any debt that has a last payment date over 6 years ago. 
It is classed statue barred. They can not ask you for payment. Make them email you the full details like last payment made to the creditor they bought the debt from, date they bought it. If over 6 years then tell credit corp if they continue to contact you then you will make a compliant to ASIC, ACCC and COSl.

If you have made a payment to them already then you are to contact them asking for the full details of account like last payment & a statement of payment you made to them. if it was 6 year from last payment date to your payment to them then you go straight to COSL. they are the credit ombudsman services and they are an external dispute resolution. 

Lodge complaint with COSL That you have either been contacted and had a demand to pay a statute barred debt or that they made you make a payment without letting you know it was statue barred.


----------

